# Natasha Richardson Dead at 45 - CNN Confirms.



## alka1 (Mar 18, 2009)

Please keep her family in your prayers. I can't imagine what they must be going through 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Liam Neeson, her husband, is one of my favorite actors. I wish him the best through this difficult time.

Natasha Richardson dies after ski fall - CNN.com


----------



## TeresaT (Mar 18, 2009)

She was a beautiful woman and a great actress. I knew this was coming, but it is so sad! Prayers to their family.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 18, 2009)

Thought I would add this in case people were not aware of how and why she died

Natasha Richardson Dies Following Skiing Accident | Access Hollywood - Celebrity News, Photos & Videos


Actress Natasha Richardson is brain dead - after falling in a ski accident in Canada - and is now on sad journey home to New York, friends told The Post today.
Richardson, who was being treated at a Montreal hospital, is being transported to New York this afternoon so her mom Vanessa Redgrave, two children and other loved ones can say goodbye before she's taken off life-support, friends said.
Redgrave was in London when the accident happened but arrived in New York today to see her gravely injured daughter, sources said.
husband of the Broadway and screen star, left shooting of his movie in Toronto to rush to Richardson's side in Montreal and now on the trip home.
The British-born Richardson, 45, fell during a private lesson at Mont Tremblant resort yesterday and allegedly told resort employees she felt fine.


----------



## vocaltest (Mar 18, 2009)

This is so awful. I honestly thought she would survive. My heart goes out to her family.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 18, 2009)

So sad!! I did not hear about this until this afternoon


----------



## vocaltest (Mar 18, 2009)

I didn't realise Joely Richardson was her sister!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm worse I did not know Vanessa Redgrave was her mother!! I am such a non-Hollywood follower .....


----------



## vocaltest (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I'm worse I did not know Vanessa Redgrave was her mother!! I am such a non-Hollywood follower ....._

 
Haha don't worry neither did i. I never know who's who/whats going on in Hollywood unless the BBC tells me!


----------



## bcsweetascandy (Mar 18, 2009)

This is so unfortunate...she really was an amazing actress.


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 18, 2009)

That is just so sad and unfortunate.  My thoughts are with her family.  Because of what happened, I told DH that he and I are going to get ski helmets.


----------



## rbella (Mar 18, 2009)

This is really terrible.  I really feel bad for her family.  I had no clue it was that bad.  I really thought she'd make it.  My prayers are with her and her family...


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 18, 2009)

Wow. I have no idea who she is and this still makes me sad.


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 18, 2009)

This is so sad.. I can't imagine how incredibly painful that must. I am sending the family positive thoughts, prayers and energy. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_This is so awful. I honestly thought she would survive. My heart goes out to her family._

 
Same here- I really thought she was gonna be ok.


----------



## MissResha (Mar 18, 2009)

this really made me sad when i heard about this earlier today. like, its sad when anyone dies, but whenever you have a situation when you think someone will pull thru and they dont, its always the worst. and she was young too. terrible.


----------



## Dawn (Mar 18, 2009)

That is very sad, she was a beautiful person and a great actress.  Diane Sawyer was talking about her this morning on Good Morning America.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh wow, that's so sad. My heart goes out to her family. It must be so hard to see a loved one go, especially so sudden.


----------



## kaexbabey (Mar 19, 2009)

ohh that's so sad .. i loved her in the parent trap.


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 19, 2009)

It just breaks my heart.  She had so much life left to live.  My thoughts go out to her family.


----------



## aziajs (Mar 19, 2009)

So sad.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Mar 19, 2009)

This is very sad. I remember her from the movie Maid in Manhattan.
My condolences go out to her husband, children, & family.


----------



## Claire84 (Mar 19, 2009)

This is so sad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I was following the story closely since it broke and I kept hoping that somehow she'd be oay.  I can't believe she got up and thought she was okay and was joking about needing more practice, not knowing anything was even wrong with her.  So tragic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  She seemed like  such a warm, kind, talented person who was loved by so many people.  Such a beautiful peson.  I can't even begin to imagine how her family are feeling right now.  My heart is breaking for them right now.


----------



## jinxkat (Mar 19, 2009)

I just couldn't believe it...so sad for her family & fans...


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 19, 2009)

Autopsy: Natasha Richardson died from hitting head - Yahoo! News


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Mar 19, 2009)

Her 2 kids and Liam omg. I cannot imagine. God bless them through this tragedy.


----------



## abbyquack (Mar 19, 2009)

This is so sad. I heard about it on Tues when they falsely reported she had already died, and just the fact that it was expected to happen any time was so depressing. It was proved to be inevitable that she was beyond help. All I know is I am definitely wearing a helmet when I snowboard- may look dorky but I am scared straight now.


----------



## fintia (Mar 19, 2009)

i still can not believe it which makes me think that at any moment, we can leave this world.. so we really need to enjoy every day, and just try to be our best everyday...


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Claire84* 

 
_This is so sad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was following the story closely since it broke and I kept hoping that somehow she'd be okay. I can't believe she got up and thought she was okay and was joking about needing more practice, not knowing anything was even wrong with her. So tragic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She seemed like such a warm, kind, talented person who was loved by so many people. Such a beautiful peson. I can't even begin to imagine how her family are feeling right now. My heart is breaking for them right now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I felt the same way - I thought she would pull through.  So horrible that what seemed at first to be a small accident took this woman's life.  It is heartbreaking and I have her family in my thoughts.  

May she rest in peace, and may her family get through this, somehow.


----------

